# why is loah not fishing



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

hek i might be wrong but i think its been 2 weeks or at least it feels like it since i have read and looked at some good pictures. i have seen him posting but where the hek the fishing report  anyway just looking forward to some pictures and a trip report.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> hek* i might be wrong but i think its been 2 weeks or at least it feels like it since i have read and looked at some good pictures.* i have seen him posting but where the hek the fishing report  anyway just looking forward to some pictures and a trip report.


Yeah....whats up with that ?!? _O\


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> hek i might be wrong but i think its been 2 weeks or at least it feels like it since i have read and looked at some good pictures. i have seen him posting but where the hek the fishing report  anyway just looking forward to some pictures and a trip report.


LOAH posted a report just from last weekend. Here's the link:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11427

I had a pretty good outing yesterday and posted a report with pictures. Was that not good enough for your report viewing standards? :wink:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

LOAH is fishing but LOAH is not posting. He works hard to find new spots and after the BC fiasco last year, he is more careful about where he posts. Smart guy.. 8)


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Nor-tah said:


> LOAH is fishing but *LOAH is not posting.* He works hard to find new spots and after the BC fiasco last year, he is more careful about where he posts. Smart guy.. 8)


I don't think he should do that.....I thought we wuz friends..


----------



## FLYFSHR (Apr 16, 2008)

it's only been 1 week since his last report.
maybe you'll see it come monday like he does sometimes.



Nor-tah said:


> LOAH is fishing but LOAH is not posting. He works hard to find new spots and after the BC fiasco last year, he is more careful about where he posts. Smart guy.. 8)


+10000


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)




----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

loah learned bc from me. i told loah about that a long time ago. we shared some pm's on that a year or two ago but i like loah so i shared a secret with him. just to let the one guy know. i did see that one post it just seemed like it had been longer. so everyone start fishing and start showing me some pictures -)O(-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> loah learned bc from me. i told loah about that a long time ago. we shared some pm's on that a year or two ago but i like loah so i shared a secret with him. just to let the one guy know. i did see that one post it just seemed like it had been longer. *so everyone start fishing and start showing me some pictures* -)O(-


Fair enough, as long as you live up to your end of the deal and show us some fishing pictures as well!


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

my fishing season is about done since i dont do ice... would love the berry one more time but dang its cold. if its still warm this weekend maybe the berry is in store excpet this time with the boat. msjchef whatever the name was where is your pictures? :shock:


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11596&st=0&sk=t&sd=a 
Heres a whole bunch. Where are yours? :shock:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> my fishing season is about done since i dont do ice... would love the berry one more time but dang its cold. if its still warm this weekend maybe the berry is in store excpet this time with the boat. msjchef whatever the name was where is your pictures? :shock:


Dude I've been posting reports with pictures just about every weekend for almost 2 months. Here are my last few reports starting on September 3rd and ending this past weekend:
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=9546
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10418
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=10544&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&hilit=patience+pays+off
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11008
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11196
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11450
viewtopic.php?f=2&t=11596

So, like Nor-tah said...where's your pictures? :?


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's right, flydaddy introduced me to BC, early 2007. My "Big Snub" post from the old DWR forum was chapter one of the continuing BC drama. I posted a picture of a nearby rock formation asking that people be discreet if they recognized anything and one guy (won't mention) was sure to pipe up, just for the sake of blowing it.

10 pages of bad mouthing later, thread locked and the problem went away for a little while. I was sure to send flydaddy a solemn pm stating how sorry I was that it blew up like that. Of course, I still feel bad.

http://utahwildlife.net/dwr_forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=26558

The original blame goes to me for being so open with my photos, at least, that's how I see it. Eventually, I confided to a few guys about the place and that ended up blowing up in my face as well.

So I guess you can say "lesson learned". Now, if I find a place that's worthy of serious reverence, I just won't report it. Maybe some people will wonder what I'm up to, but that's okay. I'll still report most of my trips, even places I think are sensitive. Some places are just too sensitive though. It sucks that I can't post reports about some of these places, because I'd really love to share the experiences. I just have a bad taste left in my mouth from the previous messes and I won't be the reason that these other places get blown. I won't even tell my family these names (other than my wife in case of emergency...she probably won't remember anyway).

...And for what it's worth, I think flydaddy is just bent that the fishing section is so slow lately. It seems pretty dead other than a couple of nice reports lately.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

> ...And for what it's worth, I think flydaddy is just bent that the fishing section is so slow lately. It seems pretty dead other than a couple of nice reports lately.


I'm going to blame Mr. Poo Pie, Mr. Puddles and Mr. Mcfishen for all of that !! Where the heck have those trolls been lately????!!!! Just reading all our reports and reaping the rewards... :evil:

I think they should be flogged !! :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

LOAH said:


> That's right, flydaddy introduced me to BC, early 2007. My "Big Snub" post from the old DWR forum was chapter one of the continuing BC drama. I posted a picture of a nearby rock formation asking that people be discreet if they recognized anything and one guy (won't mention) was sure to pipe up, just for the sake of blowing it.
> 
> 10 pages of bad mouthing later, thread locked and the problem went away for a little while. I was sure to send flydaddy a solemn pm stating how sorry I was that it blew up like that. Of course, I still feel bad.
> 
> ...


I remember that thread, LOAH. I remember being up late that night and seeing that guy's post right after he posted it (the one who let the secret out). I thought about saying something like "Nice try buddy, keep guessing" or something along those lines, but decided to just let you guys take care of it. Well, the next day when I logged on the drama had already started. It's really too bad that some people have to ruin it for everyone else and be obnoxious A-holes about it. I'm sure that one post really didn't too much damage to the fishery immediately, but I am sure once people start telling everyone and their dog about places like that, the crowds will build up over time.

Flydaddy, I wasn't trying to sound like a jerk in my previous post. Sorry if I came across that way. Hopefully you enjoyed my pictures and reports.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

not a problem at all msjchif or whatever. please tell me what that is? you have caught some nice fish recently big and fat did you eat some or you let them go. i am not just c & r so i aint raggin or anything like that i just want to give some props and some good food cause i know they were tasty. looking at your pictures the first time i never looked to see who it was i just like the pictures lol. so when is everyone going fishing again? i fish almost everyday whether it be community pond for 30min or the weeb in town. that has been my new place this last 2 weeks. havent caught any but saw a over 20 inch brown across shore down a slope i tried to cast to it went right over him and he just ignored it all together. i have been back many times looking for him i will catch him soon. msjchif where you from are you another one of those who live south like loah. i am northern here in clinton you guys down south have some easier access to some waters i dont see much and vice versa. anyway now knowing those were your post i will be hounding you for some porn. yours are almost better than loah's jk dude.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

he he your way down south i see. :lol:


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> not a problem at all msjchif or whatever. please tell me what that is? you have caught some nice fish recently big and fat did you eat some or you let them go. i am not just c & r so i aint raggin or anything like that i just want to give some props and some good food cause i know they were tasty. looking at your pictures the first time i never looked to see who it was i just like the pictures lol. so when is everyone going fishing again? i fish almost everyday whether it be community pond for 30min or the weeb in town. that has been my new place this last 2 weeks. havent caught any but saw a over 20 inch brown across shore down a slope i tried to cast to it went right over him and he just ignored it all together. i have been back many times looking for him i will catch him soon. msjchif where you from are you another one of those who live south like loah. i am northern here in clinton you guys down south have some easier access to some waters i dont see much and vice versa. anyway now knowing those were your post i will be hounding you for some porn. yours are almost better than loah's jk dude.


Hey dude, I'm mostly a catch and release guy. It's just a personal preference I guess. I have kept and eaten fish in the past, and have nothing against those who catch and keep a few. I guess I just look at fishing as more of a sport or hobby than a way to obtain my food. I know there are people who look at it the opposite way, and that's fine too. I don't look down on any law-abiding fishermen. My last report is from Panguitch Lake, and most of the fish I caught were in the 17 to 20 inch range. There is a 15 to 22 inch slot limit there, so I wouldn't have been able to keep most of those fish even if I wanted to.

To answer your question, I'm way down south (currently in Cedar City, but call St. George home). There are some good trout waters down this way, although I think you northerners still have the advantage trout-wise. The good thing about living down here is that I'm so close to Quail and Sand Hollow, and most people on here know that I love to catch bass. However, recently I have been warming up to trout fishing. I hope to one day be able to consider myself to be a "fish" guy in general instead of a "trout" or "bass" guy. :lol:

I'm glad you like the pictures from my reports. LOAH posts AWESOME reports as well. In fact, one of the biggest reasons why I started posting such thorough reports with lots of pictures is because I see LOAH's reports and how enjoyable they are to read.

I wouldn't consider myself a great fisherman by any means, but I like contributing to the forum and sharing my trips. I think this is a great place for us to gather as a community and share advice and help each other to catch some fish! I know before I joined the old DWR forum I was pretty useless when it came to fishing. I've always enjoyed fishing but the "catching" was difficult to come by. I've certainly learned a lot in just a short period of time since joining these forums, and I continue to learn about more and more fishing techniques and lures all the time.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol: u gota tell what is the name about? what does that stand for? mjschif i am still wondering about that. so do you ever make it up this way to fish the berry or anything? to me thats the best place. to others who know but i like it there very seldom get skunked. panguich lake huh is that your fav down there? whats the river fishing like down there? o and bass huh ya think i might leave that for another topic :roll: i love fishing also and have only been fishing for about 5 years i come from texas and never fished there i was a city boy having fun now i call the mountains home and fishing is a passion.


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

flydaddy834 said:


> :lol: u gota tell what is the name about? what does that stand for? mjschif i am still wondering about that. so do you ever make it up this way to fish the berry or anything? to me thats the best place. to others who know but i like it there very seldom get skunked. panguich lake huh is that your fav down there? whats the river fishing like down there? o and bass huh ya think i might leave that for another topic :roll: i love fishing also and have only been fishing for about 5 years i come from texas and never fished there i was a city boy having fun now i call the mountains home and fishing is a passion.


I explained my username a little while back over in the "Introductions" section just because I knew that most people were clueless about it. Here's the link to that thread:
viewtopic.php?f=34&t=10256

Panguitch is definitely one of the best trout waters near me. I haven't done enough trout fishing to really establish a "favorite" trout water yet, but Panguitch is a great place. As far as rivers, I haven't done a ton of river fishing but the Sevier and some of it's tributaries aren't too far away. In fact, I'm thinking of hitting up the Sevier this weekend. I'll be sure to post a report if I go.

Unfortunately, I haven't hit up any of those Northern waters yet. Strawberry and the Uintas are definitely on my "to-go" list in the not too distant future. Flaming Gorge has also been on my mind, as well as a few of those trout rivers up there. I'm still young and have only been doing "serious" fishing for a couple of years now. I'm hoping to be able to check out a lot more new places in the upcoming months and years.


----------



## Puddles (Nov 28, 2007)

.45 said:


> > ...And for what it's worth, I think flydaddy is just bent that the fishing section is so slow lately. It seems pretty dead other than a couple of nice reports lately.
> 
> 
> I'm going to blame Mr. Poo Pie, Mr. Puddles and Mr. Mcfishen for all of that !! Where the heck have those trolls been lately????!!!! Just reading all our reports and reaping the rewards... :evil:
> ...


Sorry for the slow summer reports, my wife and I bought a ski boat this year and that has taken up all of the time. Skiing way to close to fishing boats at pineview :roll: and spending a great week in powell watching the big air show  We did get into a few fish along the way. I will post a few pics in the next few days. Looking forward to the ice and I promise some reports in the near future. Im going to montana for thanksgiving i'll let everyone know how it went.


----------

